# App photo,déplacer des photos d'un album?



## poussvite (21 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,Est il possible dans l'app photos de l'ios,sans se connecter à iTunes, de déplacer des photos d'un album à l'autre?


----------



## poussvite (21 Juin 2012)

Et bien merci,compris


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Juin 2012)

pour les albums synchronisés, ce n'est conceptuellement pas possible... So tu modifiait la place d'une photo, il faudrait qu'il en soit de même sur l'ordinateur... l'ipad étant une image des dossiers sur ton ordinateur, le fait de modifier ces albums poserait soucis à la synchro...

donc c'est normal, si ton album a été synchronisé (et non crée sur l'Ipad), il te faut un ordinateur pour le modifier...


----------

